# Fritzbox 7590 mag meinen TV nicht



## hutschmek (11. April 2020)

Hallo,
ich hatte bis vor kurzem den  Speedport W921v welcher im 1ten Stock bei meinen Eltern am Telfonanschluss hing. Zum erweitern im Parterre bei mir unten wurde ein Fritz Repeater 1750E genutzt. Die Kombination hat immer tadellos funktioniert. 
Da aber der obere Teil unserer Strasse vor kurzem 250Mbit bekommen hat und ich davon aus gehe (hoffe) dass das bei uns auch bald der Fall wird und der Speedport (max 100Mbit) auch schon sehr einfach gehalten ist hab ich vor 3 Wochen die Fritzbox 7590 angeschafft. 
Soweit bin ich mit dem Gerät recht zufrieden bis auf die Tatsache dass mein LG55C8 seitdem öfters mal die Verbindung verliert (Youtube,Netflix,Amazon Prime) alle anderen Gerät im Wlan sind nicht davon betroffen und mein PC der am Lan hängt auch nicht.
 Den Fernsehr hab ich nun seit gut 1 1/4 Jahren und bis zum wechsel auf die FB hat das Gerät davor nie Probleme mit der Internetverbindung gehabt weshalb  das Problem wohl beim 7590 zu suchen ist. Was ich eigentlich komisch finde da der Fernsehr ja über den 1750E Repeater angebunden ist. Stecke ich selbigen kurz aus geht alles erst mal wieder.

Ich habe bisher folgendes Versucht:
Repeater mit Mesh und ohne
2,4  und 5 GHZ separat benannt und TV über beide Verbunden
TV immer gleiche IPv4 Adresse zugewiesen bzw Portfreigabe erlaubt

All das hat leider nicht geklappt.
Mein PC ist wie gesagt per Lan direkt (per 30m Kabel 1x ums Haus rum) mit der Fritzbox verbunden. Hätte also Ethernet bis in meine Wohnung liegen und schon darüber nachgedacht einfach nen Switch zu holen und dann TV und PC darüber laufen zu lassen. Da dies aber wieder mit kosten Verbunden ist und ich noch mehr Kabel in der Wohnung liegen hätte wollte ich mal Nachfragen ob jemand evlt noch einen Tipp hat was ich an der Fritzbox einstellen könnte damit es so funktioniert.


----------



## NBLamberg (12. April 2020)

Ich kenne das Problem bei meinem Samsung und habe mich dazu entschlossen den nur noch per LAN an zu binden, das gleiche Problem mit dem Google Chromecast Ultra.


----------



## hutschmek (12. April 2020)

Ich glaub langsam das die Fritzboxen doch nicht so dolle sind kann das sein? Ein bekannter von mir hat den 7490 in Kombination mit einem Samsung Fernseher und genau die gleichen Problem. Und wenn man das Netz mal anschaut kann man noch mehr davon finden.
Finde ich echt super. So ein Uralt Speedport funzt perfekt und das in allen Test hoch gelobte Gerät macht nur mucken -.-. Ich hab mich jetzt mal an den Fritz Support gewandt evlt haben die noch paar Tipps.  
Falls das nichts wird werde ich wohl doch nen Switch holen müssen.


----------



## robbe (12. April 2020)

Hab zwei LG TVs an einer Fritzbox (allerdings keine 7590), gibt keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. April 2020)

Habe den lg 65 c7 per wlan und lan an der fritzbox 7590 gehabt bzw. Habe ihn noch.
Absolut keine probleme.


----------



## NBLamberg (13. April 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Ich glaub langsam das die Fritzboxen doch nicht so dolle sind kann das sein? Ein bekannter von mir hat den 7490 in Kombination mit einem Samsung Fernseher und genau die gleichen Problem. Und wenn man das Netz mal anschaut kann man noch mehr davon finden.
> Finde ich echt super. So ein Uralt Speedport funzt perfekt und das in allen Test hoch gelobte Gerät macht nur mucken -.-. Ich hab mich jetzt mal an den Fritz Support gewandt evlt haben die noch paar Tipps.
> Falls das nichts wird werde ich wohl doch nen Switch holen müssen.


Ich habe auch schon Speedports gesehen die Mist sind, vor allem seit es den W921V nicht mehr gibt, hat die Telekom nur noch Mist produziert.


----------



## hutschmek (13. April 2020)

Ich hatte kurzzeitig mal den W925V da. So gesehen war das Gerät recht fix und vom Wlan her unproblematisch. Aber beim Zocken gab es auf einem Disco´s ohne Ende selbst in Spielen in denen ich davor nie Probleme hatte. Darum ging der damals wieder zurück. 
Wollte jetzt nicht die Speedports in den Himmel loben. Aber wie gesagt trotzdem ärgerlich das die FB 7590 bei meinem TV so was in der Art ab zieht.


----------



## iReckyy (13. April 2020)

Hatte das Problem selbst.

Das Problem ist das Bandsteering der Fritzbox. Manche Wlangeräte brauchen beim Bandwechsel zu lange für den neuen Verbindungsaufbau, sodass Videos/Streams hängen bleiben.

Abhilfe wäre unterschiedliche Benennung der Frequenzbänder und die entsprechenden Geräte nur mit jeweils einem Band zu verbinden.

Allerdings ist das Bandssteering eigentlich eine ziemlich geile Funktion.



Siehe hier:


Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD


----------



## hutschmek (14. April 2020)

So was in der Art hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Habe deshalb gestern Nachmittag einfach mal 5Ghz in der Fritzbox (und nicht im Repeater) abgeschaltet.  Bisher keine Probleme wobei das manchmal auch erst nach  2-3 Tagen war und da ich seit heute wieder arbeite komme ich auch nicht so mega viel an die Glotze.
Ich lass das jetzt mal paar Tage so laufen und falls geht benenne ich im 7590 die beiden Bänder unterschiedlich und der TV wird mit 5 GHZ fest verbunden. Aber wie gesagt erst mal schauen ob es jetzt so läuft.


----------

